# Is Super Mario 64 worth buying on Wii U?



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

so I'm debating on buying this game on eshop but I'm not sure if it will be worth it. Any help or opinions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

It's a good game, though it has aged a bit.

I would say, buy it.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes. You will support Nintendo and play one of the best Mario titles to date.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ive played it on 64 when I was like 6. Then played the ds version until it got stolen. Finally its back for wii u and dont know if I should get it. I may buy it since i've missed it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think Paper Mario is worth buying! Super Mario 64 was my childhood N64 game, so buy it!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 7, 2015)

Really enjoyed it on the DS a few years back, definitely a must buy.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone :3 I just might buy it.!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Thanks everyone :3 I just might buy it.!


Good for you!


----------



## JCnator (Apr 7, 2015)

I definitely recommend getting Super Mario 64 on Wii U VC, especially if you never played it before. The gameplay might feels a bit aged thanks to some weird control design choices and suffers from bad camera, but it should be experienced by anyone. And on top of that, it features a good amount of challenging missions for an early 3D free-roaming platformer.

If you'd like a platformer with a bit more longevity, there's also Donkey Kong 64 coming in April 16th (or available now if you're from Europe/UK). Think of Banjo-Kazooie, but with a *huge* amount of collectables. In order to beat the game, you pretty much have to collect every single collectable it throws at you. But this 3D platformer is still a joy to play nonetheless, unless that one game design flaw drives you away from it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I definitely recommend getting Super Mario 64 on Wii U VC, especially if you never played it before. The gameplay might feels a bit aged thanks to some weird control design choices and suffers from bad camera, but it should be experienced by anyone. And on top of that, it features a good amount of challenging missions for an early 3D free-roaming platformer.
> 
> If you'd like a platformer with a bit more longevity, there's also Donkey Kong 64 coming in April 16th (or available now if you're from Europe/UK). Think of Banjo-Kazooie, but with a *huge* amount of collectables. In order to beat the game, you pretty much have to collect every single collectable it throws at you. But this 3D platformer is still a joy to play nonetheless, unless that one game design flaw drives you away from it.



So far everyone says its worth it. I've played the older ones but wasnt sure how the aged look would work with the wii u. I'll most likely get it since I miss the game and because it seems worth it.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

i absolutely loved super mario 64 as a kid. it may have aged a little but it's completely worth it if you ask me! a total classic


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 7, 2015)

i would say no. it hasn't aged well at all. it looks like a beta tester imo


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

It really depends on what you're looking to get out of it, in my opinion. If you want to play it because you want to support Nintendo, like Mario platformers, and/or have some nostalgia attached to it, then go for it. It's an awesome game.

However, if you're going for it purely for the gameplay, it's not a game I would recommend over a newer Mario title. It's a classic game, but when compared to newer titles in the franchise, the graphics and controls don't hold up very well.


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 7, 2015)

I love the 3D Mario games, but I would recommend the DS version over the VC version. DS version has 30 more stars (150 vs 120) and has Luigi, Yoshi, and Wario as playable characters and more boss stages.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll definitely be getting it once I have my own WiiU. The current one is my brother's. 

I played it when I was really young, but I distinctly remember how much I enjoyed it, even though I wasn't very smart, and only got so far.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 8, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Yes. You will support Nintendo and play one of the best Mario titles to date.



Super Mario Sunshine is better, just sayin'!


----------



## Tao (Apr 8, 2015)

I would say get it. The graphics have obviously aged as well as milk (what N64 game hasn't though?) but the platforming is still solid and the levels are still fun. 

It's worth the price at least.




HoennMaster said:


> I love the 3D Mario games, but I would recommend the DS version over the VC version. DS version has 30 more stars (150 vs 120) and has Luigi, Yoshi, and Wario as playable characters and more boss stages.



Eh, I didn't like the DS version as much. Having to switch characters to get certain stars due to the 'different abilities' was kind of annoying, especially since you didn't have to do this in the original. As well as the controls being a bit more awkward from the lack of an analog stick.

Though Yoshi is technically the main protagonist which makes me happy :3




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you'd like a platformer with a bit more longevity, there's also Donkey Kong 64 coming in April 16th (or available now if you're from Europe/UK). Think of Banjo-Kazooie, but with a *huge* amount of collectables.



It held the record for most collectibles by a huge margin. I think it still does, at least for AAA games. I think it went a little over the top with them...But otherwise it's still a great game. Definitely one that I plan on picking up sometime soon.


----------



## Princess (Apr 8, 2015)

no.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'm still unsure if I should get it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 8, 2015)

Super Mario 64 is definitely worth the purchase. It would be even greater if it allowed you to swap playable characters at any point if you scanned the amiibo of the character you wished to play as. A Wario amiibo would allow you to play as Wario etc.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 8, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm still unsure if I should get it.



Absolutely get it.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably not, it hasn't aged well at all.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

C'mon man. A totally innovative and groundbreaking game that still has entertainment value after twenty years and has replay value? For only $10?

Totally worth it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

Are the controller buttons different for the game?


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> C'mon man. A totally innovative and groundbreaking game that still has entertainment value after twenty years and has replay value? For only $10?
> 
> Totally worth it.



Not everyone is interested in video game history, though.


----------



## Tao (Apr 9, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Are the controller buttons different for the game?



...Considering it's on Wii U and not N64, I would assume so.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a classic! I mean, it's certainly not as good as other Mario platformers, but it's basically where 3D platforming begun.  So yeah, definitely play it. I played it when I was very young on the N64 (and this was when the Gamecube came out because that was my childhood console), and really enjoyed it - the soundtrack makes me feel very nostalgic!


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Whoa, if you can still buy it on the Wii Shop channel in Wii Mode, I'd do that.
Probably less expensive.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 9, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Are the controller buttons different for the game?



The button placement is indeed different from the original Nintendo 64 Controller, but the Wii U VC version lets you map the button configuration to your heart's content. You can even decide not to opt for the right stick for emulating C-buttons and just use the buttons.



AgentQwilfish said:


> Whoa, if you can still buy it on the Wii Shop channel in Wii Mode, I'd do that.
> Probably less expensive.



I don't think the price is any different. The Wii VC port of the N64 classic costs 1000 Wii points, which is basically around $10 with taxes included while adding points to your Wii Shop Channel account. And if you live outside of USA, you will also have to convert between two currencies, so you'd still wind up paying as much as you would do on Wii U eShop. It is really worth the hassle of booting the Wii Mode just to play Super Mario 64 when you have two less controller options, no savestates, no 720p/1080p support and not being able to map buttons?


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, it looks like a really fun game, you should get it.


----------

